# "Dumb" reasons pets are surrendered to shelters list includes some reasonable reasons



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

*"Dumb" reasons pets are surrendered to shelters list includes some reasonable reasons*

So I bumped into this article of dumb reasons pets are surrendered to shelters. Some of these are ridiculous but some seem reasonable to me.

Let's analyze.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thedodo.com/15-of-the-worst-excuses-ever-1044618063.amp.html

1. I myself am not a fan of shy dogs. I am an outgoing person so I like my dogs to be this way. But in my case I would have just not adopted the dog.

2. Dog is fearful of men. Show of hands here. Who here likes to have dogs lashing out at them, run away from then, be bit, and be barked at? Oh no one. This is a tough one here. This can be trained out of the dog, but like all undesirable behaviors that the dog already contains, they are hard to train out of. If this woman is single, this will make dating life **** for her. If this woman is married, it could also complicate things. If I was a woman I probably would have returned him too.

4. This is probably a really common reason dogs get surrendered to shelters. People get a dog and then realize they have no time for it.

5. Fearful and reactive of everything. I myself am not a fan of fearful dogs. This dog is also an American Bulldog, a large dog with a pretty good bite. I would have brought him back too, this dog is a liability if it's "reactive" to everything.

12. If no one is taking care of the dog then this is for the best.

The rest are absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a real hard spot in my heart for people who surrender senior dogs. Keep a dog for 10 or 12 years and all of the sudden, you decide you don't want him anymore? So, you tear him away from everything he has ever known and loved and dump him in a shelter? And, oh, for such "good" reasons.

We are moving and can't take him with us.
We just don't have time for him anymore.
He's not very been very active lately and not fun for the kids to play with.
We really can't afford his $2.00 eye drops.
We would like to get a puppy and we don't want two dogs. 
He is just a dog, he won't even know the difference.

And so on and so forth.

If you have a terminal illness or a real emergency, you are off the hook. Life throws some hard things at all of us sometimes. Anything less, and what I would want to say to you would not be allowed on this board.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The animals were returned because the owners found they did not want the animals. Glad they took them back to the shelter, now they may have a chance to be adopted by people who do want them. 

Shaming people for returning a pet is counter-productive. It makes it more likely for people to struggle on with a critter that is not working out, or keeping an animal that they do not want, resenting it, and failing to provide its basic need, the most important and basic of all of them to be wanted. Dogs are pack animals. Put a pack animal in a situation where it has only humans, and humans that do not want it, and it is tragic. 

For humans to keep an animal because they feel obligated to do so, I think that might be the worst reason of all to own a pet. 

I have no problem with people trying to make it work, trying to work out a problem, or trying to bond. But people should throw in the towel when they realize that they are resentful of the time, money, attention, the dog requires. And they should think long and hard before getting another pet.

Sometimes a pet is just not right for a situation. And those people shouldn't feel they should never get another pet. But maybe it should be a lot harder to obtain a critter.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

selzer said:


> The animals were returned because the owners found they did not want the animals. Glad they took them back to the shelter, now they may have a chance to be adopted by people who do want them.
> 
> Shaming people for returning a pet is counter-productive. It makes it more likely for people to struggle on with a critter that is not working out, or keeping an animal that they do not want, resenting it, and failing to provide its basic need, the most important and basic of all of them to be wanted. Dogs are pack animals. Put a pack animal in a situation where it has only humans, and humans that do not want it, and it is tragic.
> 
> ...


I disagree when it come to senior dogs. Realistically, how much chance does a 12 or 13 year dog have of being adopted? Very little. No, they will sit out the remainder of their days in a place they have never seen and with people they don't know. And if the shelter is over-crowded and their time runs out, they will be put to sleep by strangers. Very poor compensation for a creature who was guilty of nothing but growing old.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Honestly my first thought about this list was that this shelter needs to screen or interview adopters better.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think some people have this unrealistic expectation of pets, too, probably from ignorance (we hope .. and not stupidity). They think pets come turn-key and programmable to be exactly how they think they should be. Any deviation and they can't cope. Heck, look how well some cope with not getting their way, even as adults. Ridiculous.

Some of the reasons cited made me sad. My little papillon I rescued was afraid of men (he had lived with a man that was very allergic to dogs who must have done .. something .. if they ventured too close to him). If my husband called him at first, he bowed his back and dropped his head and froze. It was sad to see. However, my husband is an island of calm to be around and he just .. sat. Never pushed, never made a big deal. Eventually, Merlin figured out he was a great, safe guy and he broke completely from his shell like he was released from a prison. Loved everyone, loved all animals, always happy.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> The animals were returned because the owners found they did not want the animals. Glad they took them back to the shelter, now they may have a chance to be adopted by people who do want them.
> 
> Shaming people for returning a pet is counter-productive. It makes it more likely for people to struggle on with a critter that is not working out, or keeping an animal that they do not want, resenting it, and failing to provide its basic need, the most important and basic of all of them to be wanted. Dogs are pack animals. Put a pack animal in a situation where it has only humans, and humans that do not want it, and it is tragic.
> 
> ...


YUP. Agree.

I look at those reasons and honestly have a hard time judging most of them

Shyness? Dealbreaker.
Scared of men? Dealbreaker, I have a husband and male friends and relatives.
"Fearful and reactive to everything"? Big fat dealbreaker. A huge part of the reason why I have a dog is to have a canine partner who can go places and do things with me. Shy/reactive/scared of men would all make that much harder and much less pleasurable for both of us.
Urinary issues? I'll take the cat to the vet to get checked, but I've dealt with a chronic pee-er/sprayer and NEVER AGAIN.
Neighbor dogs? Let's be real, you're probably not going to change the neighbors or their dogs - it could be way safer for that little dog to go somewhere else than face down the neighbor dogs regularly.
Fiance scared of the dog? I need more information on that one (like why s/he is scared would be useful data). Plus in the end, it's a fiance, not a random boyfriend or girlfriend.
Adopter's wife said no? Well that one is on everyone (adopter and shelter) for not bringing the spouse into the loop and making sure everyone was on the same page.
I can't get too upset about most of those. The rest, well, they kind of seem petty, but the bottom line is that it wasn't the right fit.

Re feeling obligated, I don't know. I have a cat right now that I really wish I didn't. She's a nice cat. She's well behaved. She's sweet. I've had her since she was a kitten. She's just more work than I'm up for with the dog and the house; I don't really have time for grooming or litterboxes or playing, and she is the neediest creature on the face of the planet. However, I'm the only owner she's ever known, and she will stay with me. I don't really want to keep her, but she is well cared for and safe. She's squarely middle aged and probably wouldn't easily find a home. If someone comes along who truly wants her and would give her what she really wants in life (ALL the attention ALL the time), then I'd let her go. I keep her only because I should - but there are worse things in the world than her situation.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

When I married my husband he had two cats that he had gotten for each daughter. They kinda liked them but had to be harassed to clean the box or anything. When they became teenagers it got worse and worse. One cat died of old age and the other was basically ignored. I Dr sure she had bare basics but I didn't think it was fair. I put her up for adoption and after some careful screening found a lovely retired lady who lived with a little dog and was just so excited to find a declawed cat for adoption (my husband declawed them long before I knew him).

I think it was a win for everybody.

I inherited a cat from another ex when I was young. We broke up and he said he was taking her to the shelter so I kept her instead. she had not been properly cared for or litter box trained and would go on tirades of peeing in my bed, and other spiteful places. As luck would have it my barn's barn cat, who could not share territory with another cat, retired to an instructor's apartment and my ex's cat got to become the barn cat. She had a heated room to sleep in and run of the farm and she was a good mouser. And her peeing was not a problem in a barn. I think it was the best possible outcome.

Sometimes one place isn't the right or best place for an animal.

Other times...other situations, nothing could seperate me from my old girl. We are until death do us part and the very least I owe her is to wait on her hand and foot in her old age after everything she has done for me.

The boy...well...he loves his daddy SO much that it has crossed my mind that this is the first dog where if my husband and I ever divorced it would be a real problem. All my other dogs really were MY dogs, they love him but could live without him. the boy...not so much. Luckily we are happily married and no reason to think it will change. Heaven forbid. there would probably be a custody battle and visitation lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cats don't need, require the pack the way a dog does. I don't doubt your cat craves attention. But like a cat will die without the ingredient that meat contains, what makes them an obligate carnivore, whereas a dog is not an obligate carnivore; a dog is an obligate pack member, cats are not. A lone wolf will die, unless he can hook himself up with another wolf. They just aren't single-natured. 

If an owner loves their dog, is truly bonded with their dog, then they will not turn them into a shelter when they are old. Over and out. Dogs that are dropped when the vet bills go up, when medication needs become onerous, when the dog slows down and has trouble getting up and down, and starts looking their age -- these poor animals have lived a life where they truly were not wanted. Oh yes, maybe they were fun as puppies. But one that newness wore off with no connection from the owner to the dog. The connection from the dog to the owner was most probably there. 

But the owner put the dog food on the cart when grocery shopping, because it was expected. And when they went on vacation they had to figure something out about the dog because he couldn't be pooping on the floor. What a bother. Maybe regulated to the back yard. Maybe the neighbor's kid could fill the food and water dish every day while we are away. But no connection, just obligation. 

And then one day the dog is old and it shouldn't be living outside anymore. It's coat is going flat and the vet says it needs this medication for something. We spend more on that blankety-blank dog than we do on the kids! Really it's only going to die, and we are going to be spending more time away from home now that the kids are in soccer and basketball, and they don't do anything with the dog anyway, so lets drop her off at the shelter. Someone will probably take her. She's not a bad dog. She's a pure-bred. 

The dog wasn't wanted and lived its life being a nuisance. While it was young and healthy, the owners were willing to feed it and clean up the poop, because they felt an obligation to the puppy they brought home. But now that it is old, they just don't have the time. Suddenly, it is no longer fair to her. 

Frankly, I think it is more humane to euthanize an old dog than to keep it out of a sense of obligation. Babs and Jenna are 11.5 years. Jenna is like a youngster, Babsy is missing a step, but still sleek and beautiful. They have such extra-ordinary personalities. The idea of allowing someone else to let these girls live out their remaining lives with them is inconceivable. And nothing is done out of obligation. Nothing is resented.

I think that returning a dog to a shelter within a couple of weeks to a month, well, that could be a sign of maturity in the owner, not to take on a critter that is more then they expected. Dogs do not always give you their true personality when you first bring them home. Sometimes they need a few days or a few weeks to let their true personality out. And yes, reactive to everything, especially if you have kids is a good reason to take the dog back to the shelter as are some of the other reasons.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> Cats don't need, require the pack the way a dog does. I don't doubt your cat craves attention. But like a cat will die without the ingredient that meat contains, what makes them an obligate carnivore, whereas a dog is not an obligate carnivore; a dog is an obligate pack member, cats are not. A lone wolf will die, unless he can hook himself up with another wolf. They just aren't single-natured.


To be fair, you did say "animal." 

I do kind of feel bad because I just had no idea that the relationship I would have with my dog would end up taking away so completely from a pet who was there first, and this cat doesn't just crave attention, she wants to be with you/on you 24/7. Everything I do with or for my dog is a joy, and the cat basically gets food dumped in her dish twice a day, grooming as needed, and the box scooped, because I have to. But what you said is what I figure: She isn't going to die. I don't want to keep her but it isn't the worst thing for either of us if I do. I'm still responsible for her, so she won't come to any harm.

It just was the first thing I thought of when you said no one should keep an animal out of obligation.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have over the years had people call wanting a pup to give as a GIFT to someone.

not one of mine --- unless the person getting the "gift" is involved , and loves the 
idea and is approved by me .

no surprises .


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

30 plus years ago, people mainly kept working dogs. Now every other person in the street owns one. And with the internet you can pick up one anywhere with a few clicks. The majority of people do their research but with the ability to buy dogs ( and discard them easily) there will always be those that cannot understand why their four legged friend won't go quietly like that pasta machine / juicer that seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Very well said, Selzer! 


I know each situation and each dog is different, but if I had a dog for years and years and I became incapable of caring for him anymore in his old age and if I could not find a good home for him to live out his life, I think I might very well choose to euthanize. It might, in fact, be the most merciful thing. He could just peacefully go to sleep and the last thing he would remember is the feel of my arms and the sound of my voice .


No dog of mine will EVER go to a shelter if I have anything to say about it and that is why I have 3 alternates lined up in the event of my death and money set aside for him in my will.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

carmspack said:


> I have over the years had people call wanting a pup to give as a GIFT to someone.
> 
> not one of mine --- unless the person getting the "gift" is involved , and loves the
> idea and is approved by me .
> ...


Same thing for me. Only the person being 'gifted' can sign my contract and only after they have been approved by me and I know they really want the puppy. I also don't allow puppies to go to a new home at Christmas. They can gift the dog bed, toys, leashes, collars, etc., but only after Christmas and all the holiday hoopla is over does the puppy go to the new home.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

OMG Newlie I am glad I am not the only one. I also have people who will take my dogs in unlikely event my husband and I were both killed, and I have money that will go to my sister and her job is to oversee the relocation of the dogs and pay any boarding or transport bills and then provide money for their care once transferred.

she is not one of the people to take a dog, she and her lifestyle and home aren't appropriate, but I can trust her with the money and to oversee it all.

My husband says I am not just cray cray, he says I am triple cray.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

carmspack said:


> I have over the years had people call wanting a pup to give as a GIFT to someone.
> 
> not one of mine --- unless the person getting the "gift" is involved , and loves the
> idea and is approved by me .
> ...


This is actually a BIG topic right now in the sheltering world. 

Most reputable rescues have the same policy: absolutely no adoptions as "gifts." 

The shelter-policy-making side of the ASPCA (ASPCA Professional) keeps sending out missives to shelters and rescues declaring that pets adopted as gifts have outcomes that are just as good as pets chosen by new owners. They claim to have data supporting it. They blast out something about this about twice a year. The do webinars on it. It annoys me endlessly. I sometimes go on their blog and point out that they skewed their data set to not capture the worst outcomes, or the range of SEVERITY of failed outcomes...and their statistician ignores me. They tend to assume their audience can't or won't read or critique the methodology of the studies or they cite, and for the most part that's probably true. And that makes this advice very dangerous.

Here's a sampling: Search | ASPCA Professional


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh no, Cowboysgirl, this subject has come up before in previous threads and we are not alone!

My immediate family is like yours, you can trust them with your life, but most of them are not dog people. That is to say, they like Newlie well enough but certainly would not want to adopt him. I have one sister who has a dog, but he is a little dog, a Havanese. which is totally different from having a large German Shepherd. Not to mention, that Newlie would probably have Roscoe for a snack. My older sister is my executor and one of my younger sisters is my power of attorney and my family will see to Newlie's welfare not only for his sake, but for mine.

The first person named who agreed to take Newlie is his trainer. If he were to change his mind or become unable, the second person is my cousin. She currently does not have a dog, but has had several Dobermans, so is not intimidated by large dogs. She is an RN, although not working at present, and her husband is a doctor, so Newlie would be well provided for even without my money.

The third and final choice is the rescue group where I got Newlie. It is written into their paperwork that if Newlie needs to be rehomed, he has to go back to them, but we have emailed back and forth and she said in the event of my death, she would honor my wishes.

One thing Magwart pointed out that I did not think about was to have your vet release your dog's medical records, so I included that in my will as well.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> OMG Newlie I am glad I am not the only one. I also have people who will take my dogs in unlikely event my husband and I were both killed, and I have money that will go to my sister and her job is to oversee the relocation of the dogs and pay any boarding or transport bills and then provide money for their care once transferred.
> 
> she is not one of the people to take a dog, she and her lifestyle and home aren't appropriate, but I can trust her with the money and to oversee it all.
> 
> My husband says I am not just cray cray, he says I am triple cray.



You're not triple cray cray. In the dog show world this is actually the norm. I have plans for my dogs and my kids will see to it. There's three of them here to take care of it. I'm in two friends' wills that if anything happens to them, I will get the call to go get the dogs and take care of things.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually, I may be overboard to some, but my contract requires buyers to put the dog in their will that it comes back to me. I have told them if a family member wants the dog they only have to sign a new contract with me. I have to know where my dogs are. It's actually happened and family members contacted me and we did a new contract.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I tell my people I will take the dog back no matter what at any time. The Judge who got Rushie told his wife this before he died, and after a couple of weeks she called and I went and picked him up. Most of the time we humans outlive our critters, but I think most breeders, and certainly good breeders would take the dog after a death if the family couldn't or wouldn't take the dog on.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Some of those reasons dont seem wrong.

The Calgary humane society had a Dal dropped off because they had changed their decor and it didn't match anymore.

Now thats dumb.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Are Akita's eyes really that small?


----------

